# My wood shed project



## kennyp2339 (Sep 1, 2017)

I've finally got sick and tired of the constant struggle of dealing with tarps and have messy wood piles, so I've embarked on a woodshed building mission, this is pic heavy and I hope you all enjoy it


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 1, 2017)

Clearing out an old driveway garden that was once a great producer of thorns, weeds and my favorite... poison ivy


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 1, 2017)

Putting in quarry process in layers and tamping in between to make sure I have a solid working base, laying the cement blocks and making sure they are leveled & square with each other before locking them in with more quarry process, laying pressure treated 2x6's to make sure the foot print isn't to big


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 1, 2017)

Building the 1st "bin" each bin hold 2 full cords, the measurements are 10ft long x 5ft wide x 6ft high. 
I'm so happy that I finally have order in the driveway


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 1, 2017)

Started the second "bin" this week, I've been able to work 2 hrs a day after work, I should have the whole roof and over hang done by tonight, and the shed loaded up by mid morning Saturday. 
After this is completed I'll have 2 more bins to go to complete my mission of having 8 cords under permanent cover


----------



## FTG-05 (Sep 1, 2017)

Outstanding

[insert beer icon here!]


----------



## fbelec (Sep 2, 2017)

looks great. nice and neat


----------



## Poindexter (Sep 2, 2017)

My god man!  You have either an enormous lawn mower or an HO scale woodshed.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 2, 2017)

Poindexter said:


> My god man!  You have either an enormous lawn mower or an HO scale woodshed.


scag 48" walk behind lol, when I'm not processing wood I'm mowing the lawn..love my lines. The shed is 10ft wide by 5ft deep, the front opening is 8ft high and tapered to 7ft in the back (technically 6ft 6" but the curb / garden is 6" higher than the driveway)


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 2, 2017)

Section 2 is completed, now it's time to fill her up and beat the rain that's coming


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks well built and looks like a quality build. You should be proud. I give you  and  solid job kenny and thanks for sharing. The front of the shed.. which way is it facing
John


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 2, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> Looks well built and looks like a quality build. You should be proud. I give you  and  solid job kenny and thanks for sharing. The front of the shed.. which way is it facing
> John


Tge shed is facing north west, our predominant "dry wind" comes out of the north west here, but I'm missing the sun, oh well can't have it all


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Sep 2, 2017)

Those are beautiful, Kenny. 4 cords, ready to roll. No more fighting tarps and hoping that you have dry wood when you need it.  Superb execution in the right place for your property.  I hope to have such excellence here one day.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 2, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 199733
> 
> Section 2 is completed, now it's time to fill her up and beat the rain that's coming



Considering we are in the same state, why don't you drive down here and build me one of those beauties? I will hold your beer.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 2, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Tge shed is facing north west, our predominant "dry wind" comes out of the north west here, but I'm missing the sun, oh well can't have it all



Your in the same state as me.. your summer prevailing winds are southerly.  Your winter prevailing winds are Northerly. Your good having the the wind blowing on the back of the shed all summer just leave it open.. nice to see fellow nj on the site..


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 2, 2017)

All loaded up... sitting on 4 cords of dry oak, black locust and a tiny bit of maple


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 2, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> Those are beautiful, Kenny. 4 cords, ready to roll. No more fighting tarps and hoping that you have dry wood when you need it.  Superb execution in the right place for your property.  I hope to have such excellence here one day.


Thank you so much, it took me 5 years before I decided this was the spot, seeing some of the shed builds here looked pretty intimidating, im not really the best builder or anything, but I took my time, slowed my pace and came up with this.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 2, 2017)

Back side, almost forgot about it


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Sep 3, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Thank you so much, it took me 5 years before I decided this was the spot, seeing some of the shed builds here looked pretty intimidating, im not really the best builder or anything, but I took my time, slowed my pace and came up with this.


I know what you mean, I'm still trying to figure out where to put mine, and it's been about 5 years.  I have no great locations, and the ones that are passable have trees that will be coming down in the next few years, when time and energy permits.  Until then, stacks and tarps.  You won't be missing that!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 10, 2017)

Round 2 has started, not sure when I'm gona lay lumber because work is saying they might send us down to Florida for a couple weeks to help restore the power


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Sep 10, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 200001
> View attachment 200002
> View attachment 200003
> 
> Round 2 has started, not sure when I'm gona lay lumber because work is saying they might send us down to Florida for a couple weeks to help restore the power


How many more of those beauties are you gonna build? That's gonna be a sweet wall of wood.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 10, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> How many more of those beauties are you gonna build? That's gonna be a sweet wall of wood.


Just 2 more, I want to have 8 cords ready to rock and roll, I'm also thinking of adding a 6ft in closed section to put the garbage cans in there, I keep them in the garage atm because we have beat issues here


----------



## fishki (Sep 10, 2017)

Very nice! I see you have a furry critter helping you out in a few of those pics


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 10, 2017)

fishki said:


> Very nice! I see you have a furry critter helping you out in a few of those pics


Yea that's my buddy Rawr, he's very active with this project because he understands / benefits having fully dried wood in the winter


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 11, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Yea that's my buddy Rawr, he's very active with this project because he understands / benefits having fully dried wood in the winter



Plus, he's probably surveying the mouse hunting potential of a covered woodpile.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 11, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> Plus, he's probably surveying the mouse hunting potential of a covered woodpile.


 Negative... if cats are like kids then I will say this, you got two types of kids, one type love to be outside and into everything, the other type are fine staying inside and playing video games all day... this cat loves playing video games.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Sep 11, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Just 2 more, I want to have 8 cords ready to rock and roll, I'm also thinking of adding a 6ft in closed section to put the garbage cans in there, I keep them in the garage atm because we have beat issues here


That sounds like making a good situation even better. I'd want to do that as well, maybe even put in a small tool closet in that section for stuff like shovels, brooms, mauls axes, etc.

I think autocorrect struck again when you described your beat issues? If you meant beast, what beasts are getting in your garbage? Racoons, maybe? We have lots of them here.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 11, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Negative... if cats are like kids then I will say this, you got two types of kids, one type love to be outside and into everything, the other type are fine staying inside and playing video games all day... this cat loves playing video games.



So very true . . . all but one of my cats loves to be outdoors all day long (well outdoors in Catcatraz) . . . Harry S Truman however can almost always be found indoors lounging around somewhere.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 11, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> So very true . . . all but one of my cats loves to be outdoors all day long (well outdoors in Catcatraz) . . . Harry S Truman however can almost always be found indoors lounging around somewhere.


He'll go outside and run around but generally stays with in 100ft radius of were I am at all times, he does like collecting leaves and rocks for some reason, he also likes going to the neighbors to chill, he's not an ordinary cat but he's mine and he's actually really good, just a little lazy for a 1 year old cat


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 11, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> That sounds like making a good situation even better. I'd want to do that as well, maybe even put in a small tool closet in that section for stuff like shovels, brooms, mauls axes, etc.
> 
> I think autocorrect struck again when you described your beat issues? If you meant beast, what beasts are getting in your garbage? Racoons, maybe? We have lots of them here.


Yes auto correct struck again... we have a huge black bear problem up here


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Sep 11, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Yes auto correct struck again... we have a huge black bear problem up here


Bear didn't even come to mind! Definitely a good idea. Be careful if you store your cracked corn outside in a plastic tote to hide your cash in. It might get damp and aromatic and attract the bears.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 11, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> Bear didn't even come to mind! Definitely a good idea. Be careful if you store your cracked corn outside in a plastic tote to hide your cash in. It might get damp and aromatic and attract the bears.


Lol...  up in nnj we just give our cash to the local governments for safe keeping


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 11, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 199749
> 
> Back side, almost forgot about it


Very nice shed My favorite part of this forum are the pictures of the Wood Sheds


----------



## fishki (Sep 12, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Negative... if cats are like kids then I will say this, you got two types of kids, one type love to be outside and into everything, the other type are fine staying inside and playing video games all day... this cat loves playing video games.



My cats are pussies (pun intended) and definitely video game cats.



kennyp2339 said:


> Yes auto correct struck again... we have a huge black bear problem up here



I wouldn't know what to do If i came across a bear in my yard. Thankfully we don't have them here.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 12, 2017)

fishki said:


> My cats are pussies (pun intended) and definitely video game cats.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what to do If i came across a bear in my yard. Thankfully we don't have them here.



If I saw a bear in Kansas I would call the nearest zoo!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 14, 2017)

Feeling a little more confident in measuring and using power tools I was able to notch out a 4x6 to make a 3 way joint so I can make my L turn with the roof header and still have everything line up. 
Didn't get as much done as I would have liked to due to rainy weather this week but still getting some done.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 14, 2017)

The idea with the notch is to leave some meat in the 4x6 so I can drill the headers and post and make a solid anchor point... not bad for some driveway engineering... cat approves to


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 16, 2017)

Was able to put in about 6 hrs in today, was hot and humid, of course the only part of the driveway that's still full sun was were I was working. 
Hopefully I'll be finished up tomorrow


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 16, 2017)

Dang dude, those sheds are worthy of the Wrigley Field yard.  Nice work on both accounts.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 17, 2017)

85 deg with high humidity today, was able to get the roof rafters up, the sun drained me out pretty good again.. but I should be able to button this up this week after work
Can't wait to get it loaded up!


----------



## ValleyCottageSplitter (Sep 17, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> 85 deg with high humidity today, was able to get the roof rafters up, the sun drained me out pretty good again.. but I should be able to button this up this week after work
> Can't wait to get it loaded up!


Wow, very nice.  If we get everything settled and know we are staying around longer I need to make something like that.  How much did it cost you for the whole project?

I didn't get quite as much done in that heat+humidity today... I worked on some nasty sycamore rounds and got less than 1/4 cord in 3 hours .  That was with an wedge+8lb sledge and eventually Husky 450... 

Looking forward to some more fall weather soon.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 17, 2017)

kenny what is the roof that you are using?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 18, 2017)

fbelec said:


> kenny what is the roof that you are using?


Ondura Roofing from Lowes home center. I do have to say that the roofing seemed a little flimsy, but once you mount it on the perlins and nail it as the manufacture suggests it stiffens up great, its actually a dream to work with.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 18, 2017)

ValleyCottageSplitter said:


> Wow, very nice.  If we get everything settled and know we are staying around longer I need to make something like that.  How much did it cost you for the whole project?
> 
> I didn't get quite as much done in that heat+humidity today... I worked on some nasty sycamore rounds and got less than 1/4 cord in 3 hours .  That was with an wedge+8lb sledge and eventually Husky 450...
> 
> Looking forward to some more fall weather soon.


I'm about $1,200.00 into this.


----------



## Soundchasm (Sep 21, 2017)

Holy cow, see what I miss when I'm doing other stuff??!!  This is fantastic.  How are the rest of us mere mortals supposed to compete?  This is somewhat analogous to Wes Montgomery showing up at the local open stage...


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well the shed is done, apperntly the bad luck technology lightening bolt struck again, suddenly my pics on my phone that I have been using are to large to upload, so just close your eyes, imagine a L shaped shed with a red roof loaded with 8 cords on wood, 7 normal cords and I made a bin for approx 1 cord of uglies / mis matched sizes. 
It's extremely awesome and thank you for everyone that said helpful things along the way.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 23, 2017)

Kenny.. great looking shed.. definitely worth the effort.. i am holding 12 cord . My largest holding over 6 cord. Best thing i did was start building sheds..


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jun 24, 2018)

Im bumping this because this shed cons is a proven winner, no settlement, no bowing, at one point there was 3ft of wet snow on the roof.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 26, 2018)

really nice job. I really need to get a shed built for my wood, but first i need to take care of some other projects. I can keep about 2 cord dryish under our awning for the season, but it would be nice to be able to stack a bit taller and keep it organized!


----------



## Jeffm1 (Jun 26, 2018)

kennyp2339 said:


> I've finally got sick and tired of the constant struggle of dealing with tarps and have messy wood piles, so I've embarked on a woodshed building mission, this is pic heavy and I hope you all enjoy it


You won’t regret building it one bit. Ever.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeffm1 said:


> You won’t regret building it one bit. Ever.


After this rainy summer I realized how the shed pays for itself, my wood is bone dry, like 15% oak dry, well worth the effort


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## chemie (Oct 22, 2018)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 231512



Looks amazing!


----------



## NateB (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice work.  Some day when I get big I hope to have a woodshed.  Did you clean those drains out in your retaining wall?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 22, 2018)

NateB said:


> Did you clean those drains out in your retaining wall?


Yes, I was going to leave them alone, but at work we got a bunch of small mixers for mixing foam, took one of those and made my drill into a roderooter


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 22, 2018)

chemie said:


> Looks amazing!


I hope you consider the wood shed idea, it doesn't take up a lot of space and I have 8 cords of wood in there.


----------



## chemie (Oct 22, 2018)

kennyp2339 said:


> I hope you consider the wood shed idea, it doesn't take up a lot of space and I have 8 cords of wood in there.



Well, it is a lot of space for the NYC standards. 
Otherwise I could definitely have it done. I envy people with large backyard space!


----------



## Jeffm1 (Oct 23, 2018)

kennyp2339 said:


> After this rainy summer I realized how the shed pays for itself, my wood is bone dry, like 15% oak dry, well worth the effort


Yup.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 23, 2020)

@Poindexter hope this helps you with your project, total cordage is 8 cords, each "bin" on the first 2 bins holds 2 cords each, the shed has been around since Aug 2017 and is still solid as a rock, no issues with anything yet.


----------

